

CSIRO to reap 'lazy billion' from world's biggest tech companies - kschua
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/enterprise/csiro-to-reap-lazy-billion-from-worlds-biggest-tech-companies-20100601-wsu2.html

======
robryan
Well at least this money should be going to the good research work the CSIRO
do rather than lining some patent trolls pocket.

------
pierrefar
From the Slashdot coverage (
<http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/22/1545238> ) the patent is
<http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5487069.html> . That was filed in 1993, but
the OP said filing was in '92. The '92 filing could have been the Australian
filing as opposed to the US one a few months later.

~~~
ars
Looks like it expires 2013-11-23.

------
rubyrescue
can someone explain how image sharpening technology applies to wifi in
layman's terms. i'm fascinated by this type of thing but generally don't have
the math skills to understand or know where to look.

~~~
retube
yeah good question. wild stab in the dark, but the image sharpening could be a
technique using time-averaged signal positions. E.g a telescope mirror is not
optically perfect and subject to tiny movements (wind, rain, ground tremors
etc), not to mention of course light being refracted by the atmosphere. so
what you do is observe a signal over time to get a statistical fix on its
actual, real position. This may well involve Fourier-Transforms where you
transform from "time space" to "space space" (not very well worded). I have a
feeling Fourier transforms are used a lot in signal transmission and analysis.

------
retube
I didn't know that mathematical equations could be patented. I'm pretty sure
they can't in the UK.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
The use for a particular application with particular hardware can be patented.
And if the hardware spec is broad enough ...

